# I'm a new member and very excited!!!



## KamperKaren

:10220:Finally starting the life I’ve been waiting for. First time travel trailer and second time camper (1st time was tenting, instant-love). But this time a lifer. 
I live in Michigan and beentheredonethat....ready to venture on-ward. Want to go everywhere and C everything. 
Where to start, any suggestions? :shrug:
C U soon around the ole camp fire!!!


----------



## Gerry

*welcome*

exciting stuff indeed, Gerry:welcome:


----------



## KamperKaren

*thanks!!*

:10220: Gerry!! c u soon!!


----------



## JoeS

Welcome aboard to the outdoors, enjoy your tirp.


----------



## bobrussell

pick a direction:10220:


----------



## crawford

Welcome aboard since moving into the Smokey Mountains can't get enough good place to start camping IMO that is.:welcome::10220::thumbup1::way-to-go:


----------



## KamperKaren

*Smokey Mountains*

Sounds good and scaarrryyy!!! all those windie rounds!!!:thumbup1: but I'll try anything once!


----------



## ctfortner

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like the fun is about to begin. Keep us posted on your next trip.


----------



## artmart

What fun and potential!!! Please share your stories. We might even be able to share some ideas.


----------



## KamperKaren

*artmart*

Wow!! 1 of my distant destinations is CA.. :thumbup1:can't wait to C the PO and mayB learn to Surf! get your camera's ready!


----------



## artmart

If you are just 'learning' to surf, I'll make sure I use an underwater camera 

I'm sorry, I don't read Texting so well, so what is "PO"? I got the rest. Doh, wait, just got it... Surf was the clue, it's the "Pacific Ocean". I knew it probably wasn't the Post Office which is what my old brain cells kept thinking.... just never heard the big old Pacific put quite that way...

see ya


----------



## KamperKaren

*artmart!*

OHOH!!!:shrug: P O.....it never occured to me!!! sorry about that. I DO have alot to learn. 
Yep, an underwater camera MAY sound in-order!!:rotflmao1:
Hey by the way, talk about under water, I want to C the under _ocean _aquarium. I saw it on a nature channel and it looked great!! You ever go?


----------



## artmart

Which one?... we have several... I like the one in Monterrey the best. It is phenomenal with a 3 story (or more) aquarium and full sized whale props hanging from the ceiling. This is up by the Bay Area (San Francisco), then there's one in Long Beach just 15 miles south of Los Angeles. It's newer and nice and we go there since my son lives just a few blocks away in Long Beach.

Finally there's a whole bunch of stuff in San Diego, like Sea World which has all kinds of Ocean themed stuff including "petting zoos" with sea creatures (nothing poisonous or that bites though).

You can enjoy the ocean without getting in it.

Note, the West Coast oceans are a lot colder and deeper than East coast Oceans. The current for California beaches comes from the cold Arctic and the current from the East Coast beaches comes from the warmer Equator. Hopefully you can now figure out why the temperature difference. This is why the Aquariums are so popular, plus they are so cool.


----------



## KamperKaren

*good info art!!*

U are a Guru even if it's not camping info!! :10001:I will keep all your information on file for later and use it as I need it. 

My worst fear is I will love CA so - I won't miss my kids and never return to MI! mmmmm...:smack-head:

thanks again, K


----------



## luckylynn

Wecome and hope you have lots of fun here and camping


----------



## Mary Smith

I'm excited to be here too. I'm looking forward to reading about your travels here.


----------



## JoeS

Welcome hope your stay with us is lovely.


----------



## KamperKaren

*Michigan's Official Travel and Tourism Site*

:10220:Here is a link to information on train rides for the fall color tours and information on campsites.:shocked:

Search Results - Pure Michigan Travel


----------



## artmart

In another topic, someone else was looking for Train touring ventures. Then wanted to drive their RV somewhere close by, then take these tours.

KamperKaren, You might want to post this information there too.


----------



## KamperKaren

*Art Smart - I'm having a little trouble Navigating*

:10220::scratchhead:
Can't seem to figure out how to get to the ppl I want to respond to. When I put that information out there I thought I was addressing it to Mary Smith who was the originator of the request..
Is _that _what _you_ where referring too?:shrug:


----------



## artmart

LOL... it happens. I seem to remember it was Mary Smith that had the topic in question.

All I can suggest is that you ensure you are in the topic you want to reply to before you send the reply. But be careful. On my system if you type too much and take too long the forum might log you out and not allow your reply. I copy my replies in case this happend, then log back in to repost the reply. Make it quick. I think you just had one of those forum moments where things got a little squirrelly...

LOL Art Smart?.... that's funny, but I'm really "Art is not so Smart, Art just screws up a lot and tries to learn from the many mistakes". Don't learn the way I did...


----------



## KamperKaren

*Don't learn the way I did...!!!!*

Oh-O......Wayyyy 2 Late!!! ArtSmart!!!!!:rotflmao1:


----------

